#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [影像] 動嘴動耳，超真狼頭>w<

## 那岐

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuvXkrQFBms[/youtube]


天啊，感覺真的很像，科技真是偉大....

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

又是YouTube...

(怒)

Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player. 

JAVA之前為了茶室就更新到最新了

Flash player裝了十幾次還是不給看是怎麼樣!!

----------


## silence05

> 又是YouTube...
> 
> (怒)
> 
> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player. 
> 
> JAVA之前為了茶室就更新到最新了
> 
> Flash player裝了十幾次還是不給看是怎麼樣!!


把它下載下來吧XD




話說回來 那真的很容易讓人認為那是一隻狼在說話 實在是太逼真了...

對了 他說了什麼呀?
聽不太懂...

----------


## 龍龍

那真的是機器嗎?
有點像在  拉繩子 ~~ 哈哈

----------


## a70701111

嘎壓……
做的真的太真實了拉。
感覺上科技真的來自於人性這句話……
真是句名言XD

----------


## 野

有阿有阿
在肩膀那邊有兩條白色的線耶
那應該是拉耳朵的吧

超酷的@@!
好像真的狼人在說話喔
要是眼睛也會動那就真的太棒了>ˇ<

----------


## Baroque Boyce

按播放鍵居然出現了這個訊息：
We're sorry, this video is no longer available.

影片被刪掉了嗎？

----------


## 那岐

4/5  晚上6點30分
那岐很正常的播放影片！

請再次嘗試播放試試。

----------


## 炎龍

在這有個網站的,製做的頭部非常棒,不僅耳朵,嘴能動,還有一些表情.裏面有視頻下載的,可以看看的.
http://www.wolftronix.com/animatronics.htm

----------


## 斬月

感覺很像他用繩子再拉不是用機計制作的

----------


## 幻影紅虎

好像被刪掉了
怎麼也看不到
謝謝提供~

----------


## windta

喔喔喔 好多電子科技，是說這些人真猛啊，感謝分享。

萌耶～xd

----------


## 強A

:Embarassed:  呵呵～看起來嘴巴跟耳朵應該都是用線控滴！！  :Embarassed:

----------


## 幻影紅虎

奇怪我怎麼看怎麼沒有~
其它大大怎麼看的~
已經被刪掉很久了ㄚ~

----------

